# Not being recognized as TUG member



## jnjvance (Jan 13, 2022)

Probably missing something but I got my codeword from TUG and entered into my BBS account when I joined. I am still only showing up as 'Guest'. Any ideas what I did wrong?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 13, 2022)

it is correct, however you are currently under probation and it wont change that usergroup to TUG member automatically until that period expires.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 14, 2022)

You probation status has cleared.  You should now be shown as a TUG Member.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 14, 2022)

Makai Guy said:


> You probation status has cleared.  You should now be shown as a TUG Member.


What is this probation status? Is it fairly new? IIRC, when the forums switched over to Xenforo, it was only an hour long cycle for the banner to show up after setting the member code.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 15, 2022)

requires all posts from a new user to be approved by moderators/admin staff before they are public.


----------



## callwill (Jan 15, 2022)

Since this seemed to be secret probation, wondering what happens if it is double secret probation?!


----------



## tamu_bu (Jan 20, 2022)

I have posted sparingly over the years as a guest. But with the last few months have been reading and learning daily. So much so that I decided to join last week.

I too have noticed that I am still listed as a guest in the bulletin board. Do I need to do something to link my tug membership to my bbs handle? They are one and the same - tamu_bu.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 20, 2022)

tamu_bu said:


> I have posted sparingly over the years as a guest. But with the last few months have been reading and learning daily. So much so that I decided to join last week.
> 
> I too have noticed that I am still listed as a guest in the bulletin board. Do I need to do something to link my tug membership to my bbs handle? They are one and the same - tamu_bu.











						TUG MEMBERS: Entering the BBS Member Codeword in your TUGBBS profile
					

This post applies to the following situations:  You have paid to become a TUG member, but are being shown on the BBS as "Guest". You have paid to become TUG member, but you cannot see or access the Sightings/Distressed forum when logged into TUGBBS. You have paid to become a TUG member, and you...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 21, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> requires all posts from a new user to be approved by moderators/admin staff before they are public.


Then why do I see so many spam posts for Crypto recovery from posters who signed up the same day? These crypto spam posts seem to be the only spam I see these days.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 21, 2022)

Yet another of the world's great issues solved by TUG! OP's mission accomplished.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 21, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Then why do I see so many spam posts for Crypto recovery from posters who signed up the same day? These crypto spam posts seem to be the only spam I see these days.


its an option that has to be set manually on an account.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 21, 2022)

We probably need to add a word or two to the list that triggers a new user's post to require staff to review before the the post goes live.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 21, 2022)

Makai Guy said:


> We probably need to add a word or two to the list that triggers a new user's post to require staff to review before the the post goes live.


Yeah, 'crypto' would probably be a good word to add to the list.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 21, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Yeah, 'crypto' would probably be a good word to add to the list.


done!


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 22, 2022)

Looks like the OP is a TUG Member this Saturday morning. 
Welcome to TUG.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 2, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> done!


Perhaps add the word "Bitcoin". Saw it in spam this morning. Likely a word a new legitimate user wouldn't use in their first posts.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 2, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps add the word "Bitcoin". Saw it in spam this morning. Likely a word a new legitimate user would use in their first posts.


Good suggestion.  Added.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 3, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Then why do I see so many spam posts for *Crypto* recovery from posters who signed up the same day? These crypto spam posts seem to be the only spam I see these days.





TUGBrian said:


> done!


I guess the words it uses are very specific or case sensitive? I reported a post earlier from a brand new user that had the word "cryptocurrency" in it.


----------

